# Pxeboot hangs and bootp error



## aminos (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm doing a PXE boot install, but actually it's dual boot, the first OS is getting the IP address by the DHCP, but when it comes to FreeBSD pxeboot it keeps doing a DHCP discover and DHCP offer again and again and I'm getting this : 

```
Building the boot loader argumets
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
consoles : internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive A: is disk0
BIOS drive C: is disk1

PXE version 2.1 real mode entry point @9533b:0495
BIOS 596kB/1046184kB available memory

FreeBSD/x86 bootstarp loader, Revision 1.1

bootp: no reply
pxe_open: server addr: 192.168.0.5
pxe_open: server path: /
pxe_open: gateway ip: 0.0.0.0
NFS MOUNT RPC erroe: 72
\
can't load 'Kernel'

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more details help.
OK _
```
Any ideas? 
Thank you


----------

